# Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?



## SuRReal (6. Januar 2011)

*Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Hi leute, ich habe mir einen 37" Fernseher gekauft und nutze ihn als Standartmonitor.
Da das Ding so groß ist, musste ich meinen Centerlautsprecher raus schmeißen und möchte, dass die TV-Lautsprecher als Center dienen!
TV ist über HDMI verbunden und die restliche Anlage über Optical-out zum Denon Verstärker.
Ist das überhaupt möglich? Ich nutze die Standart Soundkarte vom Gigabyte Mainboard.
Danke im vorraus, 
Lg 
SuRReal


----------



## Bier (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Ich weiß nicht ob's geht oder nicht aber ich weiß auf jeden Fall das sich TV-Lautsprecher eher bescheiden anhören.
Ich würd sehen, dass du das irgendwie Platztechnisch mit dem Centerlautsprecher regelst.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Kurz und knackig.

Nein geht nicht, auser du schraubst den TV auf, und klemmst die Lautsprecher direkt an den AVR.


----------



## SuRReal (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Der Bass von den Lautsprechern lässt natürlich viele Wünsche offen, aber für Dialoge etc reichen die Lautsprecher allemal! 
Btw. ich habe auch Probleme die Realtek HD Audio-Treiber auf 5.1 wieder umzustellen. Als ich noch meinen 22" Monitor angeschlossen hatte ging es ohne Probleme aber ich habe jetzt nichtmal die Option irgentwas umzustellen, nur meine Stereokopfhörer kann ich auf 5.1 umstellen, was auch hinfällig ist...Hast du ne idee? Sind die aktuellsten Treiber installiert


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Du hast die Anlage per Spdif  mit dem PC verbunden seh ich das richtig ?

Den da gibts kein 5.1, nur Stereo.


----------



## SuRReal (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Über ein optisches Kabel, Toslink halt.
Hat vorher 5.1 Übertragen


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Jop das ist Spdif, da ist nur Stereo möglich ! 

Spdif hat nur ne beschränkte bandbreite und die reicht grad aus um 2 Kanäle im PCM format zu übertragen. 
5.1 ist nur mit komprimierung möglich, also mit Dolby Digital oder DTS. Um 5.1 ( die nicht im Dolby oder DTS format vorliegen ) über Spdif zu übertragen brauchst du entweder Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect. 


Über HDMI hast da bessere Chancen, da ist sogar 7.1 möglich.


----------



## TAZ (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*



SuRReal schrieb:


> Der Bass von den Lautsprechern lässt natürlich viele Wünsche offen, aber für Dialoge etc reichen die Lautsprecher allemal!



Auf dem Center liegt ja nicht nur Sprache, sondern auch Effekte.
Und für Dialoge reicht der auch nur solange bis du dir mal Herr Der Ringe anschaust und die Ents Sprechen, die gehen nämlich schön tief in den Frequenzkeller runter.

Und stell dir mal vor ein JumboJet startet links im Bild, in der Mitte klingt es wie eine Propellormaschine und rechts fliegt wieder ein Jumbo weg...
Es ist schon wichtig dass die Frontlautsprecher und Center relativ auf einem Level sind...


----------



## SuRReal (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Ja gut ok, ich werde mich nach einem neuen Center umsehen, aber seit wann übertragen optische Kabel NUR Stereo?
Ich konnte jeden einzelnen Lautsprecher in Windows einzeln ansprechen/testen!
Das kann doch kein Stereo sein?
Edit: Ich lass mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren!
Lg


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Ich zitiere:



			
				dfence schrieb:
			
		

> 5.1 ist nur mit komprimierung möglich, also mit Dolby Digital oder DTS. Um 5.1 ( die nicht im Dolby oder DTS format vorliegen ) über Spdif zu übertragen brauchst du entweder Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect.



Mfg, ice


----------



## SuRReal (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Okay, und wenn ich 3x Chinch-klinke kabel kaufe und anschließe, habe ich dann echtes 5.1?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fernseher als Centerlautsprecher in 5.1 Anlage - möglich?*

Wieso du vorher die Kanäle einzeln ansprechen konntest, keine ahnung, vieleicht unterstüzt dein Board ja zufällig Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect, ohne diesen beiden Tonstandarts ist es eben nicht möglich. Das war übrigends schon immer so. 

Wenn du natürlich über die 6 Ausgänge per Klinke Cinch auf den Multichannel eingang vom AVR gehst, hast du 5.1 sound.


----------

